

How I Went From Writing 2,000 Words a Day to 10,000 Words a Day - petercooper
http://thisblogisaploy.blogspot.com/2011/06/how-i-went-from-writing-2000-words-day.html

======
mark_l_watson
That was interesting. I have written 16 books, but writing has always been a
sideline for me, something that is really recreational. I write in variable
blocks of time and simply quit when I want.

+1 on the recommendation to use a pad of paper. I write non-fiction (hopefully
:-) but I use the blog author's time away from the computer technique all the
time. It really saves time in the long run to have an overview before writing
a book chapter. [Same technique works for programming also: it is a real
mistake to not spend time aways from a computer, with a pad of paper, planning
work.]

